
Fast Fashion Lingerie E-Tailer Adore Me Takes $8.5M In Series B Funding - jseliger
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/09/fast-fashion-lingerie-e-tailer-adore-me-takes-8-5m-in-series-b-funding/
======
jseliger
This also seems like a useful companion piece to "Why the tech press is
ignoring Zulily's huge IPO"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6740927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6740927)).

